# Katahdin winter climb



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2001)

I am currently organizing a trip up to Baxter State Park to climb Mt Katahdin this winter. There are 4 of us right now, which is the mininmum amount, but we would like to add 2-4 more adventurous people. We plan on spending 3-4 nights there, Dec 27-30. We also want to file for permits on Nov 1st, to try and get the bunkhouse at both Roaring Brook and Chimney Pond. If you have a passion for winter camping, and want to experiance the most scenic mountain this side of the Rockies in Winter, please email me and I will fill you in with the details.


----------

